# want a dslr



## evilwit (Jan 14, 2012)

hey guys i currently have a sony point and shoot camera.now i want a better camera preferably a dslr which should shoot in hd resolution.please guys suggest me a dslr under 25k.if there is no dslr in this budget then please suggest me a camera which looks like a dslr.i mean a camera which have a high zoom,settings to play with.and please tell from can i learn about dslr and their lenses.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 14, 2012)

well if u are strictly on a 25k budget i suggest u get the nikon d3000,if u can go upto 31k get urself the nikon d3100


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 14, 2012)

nope D3000 dont have HD recording but D3100 can do it ...but D3100 is around 27-28k due to price increase

you better check Panasonic FZ150 24-25k, sony HX100V is 22-23k and canon SX40 25-26k ...all 3 of them r superb...read some reviews


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 15, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> nope D3000 dont have HD recording but D3100 can do it ...but D3100 is around 27-28k due to price increase
> 
> you better check Panasonic FZ150 24-25k, sony HX100V is 22-23k and canon SX40 25-26k ...all 3 of them r superb...read some reviews



yes it doesn i said since his budget is under 25k


----------

